# Mystery Button Voigtlander Bessa RF



## Heidi Rosser (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi, I'm in the process of fixing up a Voigtlander Bessa RF I was given. 
It's still in a bit of a state. I'm trying to work out what the function of a small chrome knob/button is on the top by the framing viewfinder.
Does anyone know what this does?


----------



## Dany (Apr 26, 2020)

It seems that this small button must be rotated to put in action the reducing mask  inside the viewfinder


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 26, 2020)

Found this.......second paragraph......

Photo-Analogue: Voigtländer Bessa RF


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks that helps greatly. I've found the part to make that work too that was in a bag of bits I was given.

Someone gave me the camera and the whole rangefinder had been disabled. I think it's finally doing what it should now. 
Just need to complete the final assembly.


----------

